# Resident visa, no sponsor, no property?



## marrcus (Feb 7, 2011)

Dear well-informed expats:

I am an Australian citizen.

I want to move to UAE and obtain residence for 3 years or so.

I am a semi-retired self-employed investor.

I have no employment sponsor.

I do not wish to buy property in UAE.

I intend to rent in either Abu Dhabi or Dubai.

Can I get a UAE resident visa?

Any advice/comments welcome.

Thank you. 

Mark


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You would have to set up a business in the free zones or get a job..... If you are not working, then they dont want you here pretty much.


----------



## The Ace (Feb 21, 2011)

If you are looking to stay semi-retired then set up in a Free zone. I set up RAK and it gave me 2 visas to use.


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

That looks like good advice and pretty much the only option available
How do you set up in a free zone, what are the requirements, how much does it cost and how long does it take?
Can someone go to Dubai on vacation and just get it all done in a few weeks?
Will welcome referrals to an attorney that can help me
Thank you.


----------



## incommunicated (Feb 27, 2011)

What kind of ending can you have in a UAE company name?
Abc Limited or Ltd or LLC
Abc Incorporated or Inc


----------



## Tercia (Feb 28, 2011)

I think LLC. Most of the companies I know have LLC. Not sure about Free zone. Am no expert though...
Tercia


----------

